# so not only is that iso site now also gone



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 18, 2020)

but that umbra site as well






fuck me dude, how else can I get chicken shoot and fling smash now


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 18, 2020)

I wonder why...


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 18, 2020)

I collect my loot at the bay


----------



## cracker (Feb 18, 2020)

It was a sad day.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 18, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> I wonder why...



Being sued by Nintendo.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 18, 2020)

Hell hath no fury like Nintendo scorned.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 18, 2020)

Maybe they'll come back as another domain in another country.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 18, 2020)

Big F


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 18, 2020)

Good thing this is just one of a million sources for your high sea sailing needs.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2020)

Go private, nerd ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 18, 2020)

>Go Private
I wonder if that means going into the Undernet aka the Deep Web.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Feb 18, 2020)

there's always *that *bay site...


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 18, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> there's always *that *bay site...



Depends on the country you're in. I assume the country you're in is safe. Here in America they give you notices from your Internet Service Provider and can eventually terminate your account if you keep torrenting. 

But I have another non-torrent site I can still use and there's probably others.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Feb 18, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> Depends on the country you're in. I assume the country you're in is safe. Here in America they give you notices from your Internet Service Provider and can eventually terminate your account if you keep torrenting.
> 
> But I have another non-torrent site I can still use and there's probably others.


non-US, no-logs VPN *wink* *wink*


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 18, 2020)

Why pay for a VPN when there's another site, and many others that have non-torrent downloads?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 18, 2020)

There's still _Kosmos, _Awooinstaller and Tinfoil.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 18, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> There's still _Kosmos, _Awooinstaller and Tinfoil.



Umm, what?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 19, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> Umm, what?


Trust me, those are all real things.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 19, 2020)

I guess you were trying to be funny IDK. Those have nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 19, 2020)

Double post.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 19, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Maybe they'll come back as another domain in another country.


only to get another copyright complaint


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 19, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> only to get another copyright complaint


Copyright laws do in fact vary from country to country. Countries such as Laos, Cambodia, Mexico, Sri Lanka, Indonesia, Thailand, Taiwan, Venezuela, Brazil, Bahrain, Iraq, India, Kazakhstan, Bangladesh, Russia, Ukraine, Hungary Pakistan, Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan, Guatemala, Moldova, Poland, Azerbaijan, South Africa, Georgia(the Country), Lithuania and Latvia have all have different copyright laws from US, UK, and each other.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 19, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Copyright laws do in fact vary from country to country. Countries such as Laos, Cambodia, Mexico, Sri Lanka, Indonesia, Thailand, Taiwan, Venezuela, Brazil, Bahrain, Iraq, India, Kazakhstan, Bangladesh, Russia, Ukraine, Hungary Pakistan, Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan, Guatemala, Moldova, Poland, Azerbaijan, South Africa, Georgia(the Country), Lithuania and Latvia have all have different copyright laws from US, UK, and each other.


Huh. But this is Nintendo at the end of the day. You can host a server in, idk, Mumbai, and Nintendo will file a claim anyway with no way to defend yourself.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 19, 2020)

Honestly while DU had a nice forum and everything it's a moot point. Until you cannot find any Switch piracy on Google nothing has really changed.


I did just realize though that was the only place I knew to get new Switch firmware updates from. But I'm sure there's others.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 19, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> Honestly while DU had a nice forum and everything it's a moot point. Until you cannot find any Switch piracy on Google nothing has really changed.


It really was a site that could be considered "more safe" instead of having a website that redirects you to 20 different kinds of "these local singles want to fuck you" popups, and you have to be very lucky to even find a private link, like a Google Drive.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 19, 2020)

Nah you just need to keep googling. I still have a site with all that. It's not a forum it's strictly downloads, but it has everything and it's all on Google, 1finchier, Mega etc...and it has every console you would want.

Plus the cobra who is not hard from DU still has his site. This is far from over.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 19, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Huh. But this is Nintendo at the end of the day. You can host a server in, idk, Mumbai, and Nintendo will file a claim anyway with no way to defend yourself.


Indeed, Nintendo is usually quite litigious on stuff like this, especially now. However. Nintendo won't simply get their way in just 1 or 2 days after filing the complaint. A couple countries that I listed have not joined the Berne convention(Cambodia being one of them), and some of those that I listed have already, but enforcement is usually bad-mediocre at most, and the existing laws there are quite different overall from each other. Nintendo is not literally all-knowing of the laws of all the nations of the world. There is a chance of say, some Ukrainian, Polish, Kazakhstani, Thai, Italian, Serbian, Croatian, Danish, Indian, Sri Lankan, Taiwanese, or Latvian gov't officials coming up and contesting Nintendo's overall claims, saying something like "You are a company of outside origin, demanding certain things to be your way  because of said 'offending' servers in country. Why should we thoroughly comply with your complaints?"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 19, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> Why pay for a VPN when there's another site, and many others that have non-torrent downloads?



If I had to wager a guess, I'd say it's because the other sources use sites with a "premium" option. So, unless you like limited speeds, you usually wind up paying for something in the end.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 19, 2020)

Your guess is wrong why would I mention not want to pay for VPN if I'm paying for premium? Still plenty of free sites out there some of you acting like piracy is almost dead it's not even close.

And the speed thing even though it's not true it's such a dumb argument. OMG it might take me 2 hours to get a free game instead of 1 I just can't handle it. Some of you are completely spoiled by free shit that you don't even deserve in the first place.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 19, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> Your guess is wrong why would I mention not want to pay for VPN if I'm paying for premium? Still plenty of free sites out there some of you acting like piracy is almost dead it's not even close.
> 
> And the speed thing even though it's not true it's such a dumb argument. OMG it might take me 2 hours to get a free game instead of 1 I just can't handle it. Some of you are completely spoiled by free shit that you don't even deserve in the first place.


Has it ever occurred to you that your ego is getting in the way of logic? You're going out of your way to try and prove a point that just isn't there. The fact of the matter is that you have limitless options. Some are better than others. To go around insulting someone for not abiding by your ill-thought logic is laughable. Have fun.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 19, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Has it ever occurred to you that your ego is getting in the way of logic? You're going out of your way to try and prove a point that just isn't there. The fact of the matter is that you have limitless options. Some are better than others. To go around insulting someone for not abiding by your ill-thought logic is laughable. Have fun.



I say it's more like your ego getting in the way of my logic being correct and you don't like it. How am I wrong that getting a game an hour sooner means anything? How does it improve your life? It doesn't, at all. Explain how it does, you can't. How is not there you brought up speed not me. It's a stupid argument learn some patience. You were flat out wrong about there only being sites that require premium and it shows your impatience to bring up speed. I pretty much destroyed your lack of logic.

You make no sense either now there's limtless options but you just said that supposedly all non-torrent sites require premium. Which is it? I'm right that you don't have to use torrents and you don't have to pay for a VPN. Torrents were everything like before 2010 now they are useless.

Saying my logic is ill-thought means nothing how? You can't explain yourself or defend yourself against anything I said you're just using insults because I owned you. You gave not one answer to counter what I said because you can't.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 20, 2020)

nintendo butt fucking rom site's in the ASS!!


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 21, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Go private, nerd ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Is there a private tracker dedicated to Switch dumps?


----------



## Cloud9Skywalker (Feb 21, 2020)

If you search the right keywords, everything you need is at the white alien with the red circle around it's head community. With dd.


----------



## Peche (Feb 25, 2020)

I've seen several sites that work but it takes a good bit of digging and a lot of prayers that the files uploaded aren't malware. I've been looting for a long while myself.


----------

